# 10.0.0.2, Username and Password



## R1ngmaster

Hello, I currently have a Zoom Model 5565 X5v. When I put 10.0.0.2 into the browser I have to enter my username and password, A few months ago I changed it and now I forgot it. Is there anyway to reset the password?


----------



## johnwill

Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure it. There is no way to fetch the password without a reset.


----------



## R1ngmaster

thnxs


----------



## desinet1

Although it is an old thread and I am not sure if it is appropriate to update it, but still I just wanted to share a nice website sharing a list of the default username and passwords of many of the Broadband Routers and Modems.
Check it out...
http://thepcsecurity.com/10-0-0-2-admin-default-password-for-10-0-0-2-ip-router/


----------



## johnwill

Well, since he specifically stated he changed the password and then forgot it, the possibility of a default password working is nil.


----------

